# Some of my mice



## Raindropmousery

Though i post some pics of my mice

Velvet my self black doe (NEW)









Sugar my self cream doe (NEW)









Starlight my self black doe (NEW)









Liquorice my self black doe (NEW)









Mable my self stone doe (NEW)


----------



## Jack Garcia

I love those black mice!


----------



## Raindropmousery

Midnight my silvered black doe (NEW)

















Jelly bean my missmarked hereford buck (NEW)


----------



## Raindropmousery

Tiger lilly my pale chocolate tan doe


----------



## Raindropmousery

Ruby my stone? sheepy/fuzzy doe ( one of my babys born 12/12/09 )









Mummy mouse to ruby she has a great band.


----------



## Raindropmousery

Thanks jack


----------



## moustress

Oh, yeah, those blacks are fab.


----------



## Raindropmousery

They are nice blacks they came from a great breeder and shower so fab lovely girls i am hoping to breed tan in to them


----------



## Raindropmousery

My new little hairless

baby pancake









little Pixie

















All six babies








The little self black is hiding he is called muffin the next is pancake the black and white is misty, chocolate is ellie, bigger self white is dragonfly and the little tiny one is pixie.


----------



## Raindropmousery

Little pixie with her big ears









Baby muffin









Little pancake


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Oh my goodness, I have always loved self blacks and yours look lovely but Baby Pancake has just caused many "OMG's" in our house- simply adorable!


----------



## Erica08

I am not generally an admirer of naked/hairless mice but those are cute  very nice looking mice.


----------



## Raindropmousery

Thanks every one they are fantastic little mice such little sweeties.


----------



## laoshu

what a lovely bunch of mice you have


----------



## Raindropmousery

Some pics of my hereford buck i got 2 months ago

















My agouti buck that i have had for about 6months now


----------



## Jammy

Rachel they are all gorgeous,I just realised wishe i had had a silvered black from you now,Oh well silly me Lol


----------



## moustress

Very striking Hereford; I like the Holstein markings on some meeces as well.


----------



## zany_toon

They are beautiful - I love Pancake and the silvered blacks


----------



## Raindropmousery

I still have the silver black jammy i can save her for you for next show if you would like her i wont charge. Are you at the june show or did you say you will be at the july i cant remember lol :lol:


----------



## Jammy

Raindropmousery said:


> I still have the silver black jammy i can save her for you for next show if you would like her i wont charge. Are you at the june show or did you say you will be at the july i cant remember lol :lol:


Oh yes please you have twisted my arm  I am hoping to get to the July show think i have my shift covered just got to get autho from my dept manager 

That Agouti boy is stunning btw  
Please may i go on your waiting list for a fuzzy Doe


----------



## Raindropmousery

lol thats not a prob i can hang on to her for you or if you would prefer a younger one for july i can prob get another one lol what ever you want if you want her i will save her for you. 
Thanks about my boy he is a sweetie.
Yes thats not a problem should be breeding some sheepy and sheepy crosses very soon hopfully next week i will be breeding my blue and white sheepy buck with my choc/ cin and white sheepy doe, and my self black sheepy buck with my lilac astrex doe so should have some very nice babies lol.


----------



## Jammy

Wonderful so what colour sheepy's will you get ?


----------



## Raindropmousery

This is my astrex doe


----------



## Jammy

She is very pretty so what will the 2 matings produce ?


----------



## Raindropmousery

Not really sure as most of my sheepy carry loads of different breeds and colours lol I am hoping the black to the astrex will make lots of lilac coloured babies hopfully curly haired either astrex or sheepy fur.
The blue and white to the choc/cin and white could get stone and white, choc and white, black and white, agouti and white, blue and white, choc tan, black tan, choc hereford that kind of thing all with sheepy coats i will prob get some normals too so will juat have to wait and see what colours come through.

Last time i bred the females were white, stone and white, choc and white, black and white and black tan and white not sure what they bred to but i got stone and white, choc and white. choc tan, black tan, black and white, black agouti and white, white, black, an choc tan and white sheepy and normals i think that was all lol.

Here are a few pics of what i got


----------



## Raindropmousery

Here is one of the mums


----------



## Raindropmousery

Some more of my other mice i have had for a while


----------



## Raindropmousery

My old little tan girl called Lady









My 1st show mouse stanley









My 1st show mouse stanley PEW with some lovely ladies my 2 new ivory satins 5 weeks old (old with new lol), Stan enjoyed the ladies company any way.


----------



## Jammy

3rd pic down titled sheepy buck hes scrummy and the one of Stanley and friends i love that pic


----------



## Raindropmousery

lol stan loved play time with the girls


----------



## Jammy

Are they his future wives ?


----------



## windyhill

Very nice looking mice! Love them all


----------



## Raindropmousery

lol i have a ivory buck im going to put to them but i would like to mate stan to one of them just dont no if he is up to it as he is over a year now. He is such a sweetie.


----------



## Jammy

He is totally stunningly handsome i think he should at least have a go so to speak to pass on his debonaire good looks and fab temperament


----------



## Raindropmousery

yea i no what you mean, ive never bred him before so id like to still have part of him when he goes so i will breed him give him a try any way lol.

If any one is interested in homing a hamster, mouse or rat please look of other animals for sale section
Also i have spiny mice for sale on other mice for sale section


----------



## Jammy

I have just posted on your rats for sale thread hun x


----------



## Raindropmousery

Thanks


----------



## Jammy

I bet Stanley would make very cute babies


----------



## Raindropmousery

yea i no lol :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005

What kind of tan is Lady? I've never seen such a lovely pale coat with the dark tan belly.


----------



## Raindropmousery

lady is a dove tan she is an old girl now lol


----------

